
Who Will Pay the Taxes for Universal Income from the Federal Government? - cpr
http://www.garynorth.com/public/15865.cfm
======
chrisbennet
While it's true that robots do not pay taxes, they also do not buy anything
either. Implementing UBI has its challenges but continuing to ignore the
problem of unemployment with a "let them eat cake" approach will have have
negative consequences eventually ranging from a lack of customers to violent
revolution.

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: naysayer oversimplifies UBI to 'prove' it can't work

